# [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?



## thoast3 (2. Januar 2016)

*[Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank an Scythe bzw Etonix Media für die Bereitstellung des Samples!

* Inhalt *
1. Die Verpackung
2. Das Zubehör
3. Der Kühler im Detail
4. Die Montage
5. Die Kühlleistung & subjektive Beurteilung der Lautstärke
6. Vor- und Nachteile auf einen Blick
7. Fazit
8. Links

Die Verpackung

Der Ninja 4 kommt in einer größtenteils in mattem schwarz gehaltenen Pappverpackung daher.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der Vorderseite kann man den Schatten eines Ninjas erkennen, der vor einem Mond steht. Darunter prangt ein Bild des Kühlers ohne Lüfter. Hier erfährt man ebenfalls, welche Sockel unterstützt werden (775, 1150, 1155, 1156, 1366, 2011, 2011-3, AM2(+), AM3(+), FM1 und FM2(+)). Wer ihn auf einer Skylake-Plattform montieren möchte, dem wird empfohlen, bei Scythe zwecks einem speziellen Montagekit nachzufragen, da sonst bei zu hohem Anpressdruck bleibende Schäden an CPU und Mainboard entstehen können.
Links auf der Verpackung erfährt man von den besonderen Features des Kühlers; dies wird durch einige, veranschaulichende Zeichnungen begleitet.
Hinten findet man multilinguale Hinweise zur Garantie außerhalb Japans und mehrere Warnhinweise; zum Beispiel, dass man seinen PC vor der Installation vom Strom trennen sollte.
Nach einer erneuten Drehung des Kartons um 90 Grad bekommt man diverse technische Zeichnungen zu Gesicht, welche die Abmessungen des Kühlers und Lüfters enthalten (130 x 155 x 153 mm [Breite x Höhe x Tiefe, alle Angaben inkl. Lüfter). 
Oben wird nochmal der Name des Ninja 4 erwähnt, falls man ihn zwischenzeitlich vergessen haben sollte, und eine Abbildung der Oberseite des Kühlkörpers findet ebenfalls Platz.
Also holen wir den Scythe Ninja 4 mal aus seinem Behältnis und schauen ihn uns genauer an 

Das Zubehör

Mitgeliefert werden ein Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher, ein kleiner Maulschlüssel, eine kleine Spritze Wärmeleitpaste (die für mehrere Anwendungen ausreicht), eine schwarz-weiße Einbauanleitung und sämtliches Montagematerial inklusive vier Lüfterklemmen. So können theoretisch zwei Lüfter am Kühler befestigt werden.
Die Einbauanleitung verzichtet weitgehend auf Text und setzt stattdessen auf Bilder, die die einzelnen Schritte gut verständlich abbilden.
Das Zubehör ist insgesamt reichhaltig, besonders der Schraubendreher und der Maulschlüssel sind positiv hervorzuheben. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler im Detail

Nach der Entnahme aus der Packung fällt gleich der fast quadratische Kühlkörper auf. An diesem könnte man, dank der vier gleich großen Seiten, ebenso viele Lüfter anbauen - wenn genug Lüfterklammern und Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für diese vorhanden wären 
Aber fangen wir unten an:
Hier erwartet uns eine auf Hochglanz polierte, vernickelte Bodenplatte, in die sechs ebenfalls vernickelte 6-mm-Heatpipes eingearbeitet wurden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese führen in eine große Anzahl von Aluminiumlamellen, welche in relativ großem Abstand zueinander stehen, was dem Betrieb mit langsam drehenden Lüftern entgegenkommt.
Auf der Oberseite kann man sich gut spiegeln und einen Shuriken bewundern. Das hat den Nachteil, dass die Oberfläche schnell zerkratzt/schmutzig wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Lamellenturm wurde geviertelt, unten allerdings besteht er nur aus zwei Teilen.
Beim Lüfter setzt Scythe auf den bewährten Glide Stream PWM, welcher mit 350-1480 rpm rotiert und ein einfaches Sleeve-Lager besitzt, das durch ein leichtes Schleifgeräusch auffällt. Ein hydrodynamisches Gleitlager würde die Lebensdauer verlängern und den Geräuschpegel, der im Alter bei billigen Lagern zunimmt, senken.
Der 120 x 120 x 25 mm große Luftschaufler besitzt einen grauen Impeller.
Auf jedem Lüfterblatt sitzen mehrere Einkerbungen, die die Lautstärke des Luftstroms verringern sollen.
Auf der Rückseite findet man vier gerade Lüfterstege.
Das Lüfterkabel ist halbwegs blickdicht mit einem Textilsleeve ummantelt und mit knapp 30 cm ausreichend lang.
Eine weitere Besonderheit verbirgt sich im Rahmen: Dort lässt sich der Lüfter über einen kleinen Schalter auf "Low", "Mid" und "High" regeln.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insgesamt ist die Verarbeitung sehr gut; Verletzungen beim Einbau wird es wahrscheinlich nicht geben.

Die Montage

Trotz des hohen Gewichts vertraut Scythe bei der Montage der Standard-AMD-Backplate.
Aber fangen wir von vorne an:
1. Das AMD-Retention-Kit wird entfernt, die Backplate bleibt aber dran.
2. Vier Rändelschrauben mit Plastikunterlegscheibe fixieren die Backplate.
3. Nun werden zwei Querstege auf die Rändelschrauben gelegt und insgesamt vier Schrauben befestigen diese.
4. Auf die CPU wird Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen. Die von Scythe beigelegte lässt sich auch bei Raumtemperatur gut verarbeiten und besitzt einen hohen Metallanteil.
5. Der Kühler wird mitsamt einem Quersteg auf der CPU platziert und mit zwei großen Schrauben wird der Quersteg des Ninja 4 an den zwei Querstegen der Konstruktion, die auf der Backplate sitzt, festgeschraubt. Hierbei hilft der beigelegte Schraubendreher enorm.
6. Nun wird der Lüfter mit zwei Klammern am Kühlkörper befestigt und an den CPU_Fan-Anschluss gesteckt.

Die Montage des Scythe Ninja 4 gestaltet sich einfach und ist innerhalb weniger Minuten erledigt. Leider verdeckt der Kühler alle vier RAM-Slots.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kühlleistung & subjektive Beurteilung der Lautstärke

Testsystem:


Spoiler



AMD FX-6300 @ 1,425 V
Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 R5
8 GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-2133
Thermaltake Suppressor F51
Noiseblocker NB-Eloop B14-1
MSI GTX 750 Ti Gaming
Be Quiet Straight Power E9
Es wurde Referenz-Wärmeleitpaste (HC131) auf die CPU mit einem kleinen Klecks in die Mitte aufgetragen.
Jeder Kühler musste 15 Minuten Prime95 Small-FFTs aushalten. 
Die Temperaturen wurden mit HWInfo ausgelesen.
Getestet wurde mit entferntem linken Seitenteil.
*Achtung: Bei solch niedrigen Temperaturen liefern die in CPUs integrierten Temperatursensoren nur grobe Näherungswerte!*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Standardlüfter wird der Brocken 1 von Alpenföhn klar geschlagen. Die Kühlleistung ist mit dem Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev A auf Augenhöhe, allerdings ist der Ninja 4 subjektiv etwas leiser, da der Lüfter des Macho leicht rattert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch mit Referenzlüfter ist die Kühlleistung von Ninja 4 und Macho Rev. A beinahe identisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dank großer Kühlfläche und einem weiten Lamellenabstand kann es der Ninja 4 auch in der Paradedisziplin von Thermalrights Kassenschlager, der Semipassiv-Kühlung, mit ihm aufnehmen.

Vor- und Nachteile auf einen Blick

Die Vor- und Nachteile des Scythe Ninja 4 auf einen Blick:
+ umfangreiches Zubehör
+ gute Verarbeitung
+ passt auch in relativ schmale Gehäuse
+ Lüfter kann an insgesamt vier verschiedenen Positionen angebracht werden
+ einfache Montage
+ leiser Lüfter, auch unter Last
+ weiter Regelbereich
+ gute Kühlleistung, auch semipassiv
- Lüfter besitzt Lagerschleifen und Sleevelager
- Breit und tief
- Topblate zerkratzt schnell/wird schnell dreckig
- Kühler + Lüfter verdecken alle RAM-Slots

Dank guter Kühlleistung, leisem Betrieb und einfacher Montage kann man den Scythe Ninja 4 guten Gewissens empfehlen und den Gold-Award erteilen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links
Der Scythe Ninja 4 auf Geizhals: Scythe Ninja 4 (SCNJ-4000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Scythe-Website: News: CPU Kühler, Lüfter, Lüftersteuerung, PC Netzteile von Scythe
Etonix-Media-Website: eTonix Media PR | Share good News


----------



## thoast3 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*

Review ist online, viel Spaß beim Lesen


----------



## TheJudge (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*

Schönes Review.

Hätte da noch zwei Fragen, der CPU Lüfter wird ja per PWM gesteuert. Der Schalter am Lüfter begrenzt nur die Maximaldrehzahl oder übersteuert dieser quasi das PWM?
Desweiteren interessant wäre, für mich persönlich jedenfalls , noch die Temperatur im (Passiv) Idle-Betrieb.


----------



## thoast3 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*

Dankeschön 

Der Schalter begrenzt die Maximaldrehzahl. 

Die Passiv-Temperaturen im Idle-Betrieb reiche ich nach.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*

Ich hatte dazu hier mal ein paar Bilder und Kommentare eingestellt. Ich halte ihn für einen wunderschönen Kühler für kleine Gehäuse mit begrenzter Höhe, danke für das Review.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...uehler-im-preisvergleich-vorbestellbar-2.html



TheJudge schrieb:


> Der Schalter am Lüfter begrenzt nur die Maximaldrehzahl oder übersteuert dieser quasi das PWM?


Geht über den geamten Bereich. Mein Mainboard z.B. regelt bis 12,5% runter. Steht der Lüfter auf "H" (High) sind das ca. 550 U/min, steht der Lüfter aus "L" geht es bis 315 U/min runter. Mein Lüfter schleift gar nicht, ein BeQuiet SW 2 120mm, der aktuell verbaut ist, ist aber erheblich leiser bei hohen Drehzahlen. Am besten läuft der Kühler mit zwei Lüftern, die dann sehr langsam drehen können.


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*

Schöner test, der Ninja 4 ist aber echt gelungen.
Nur der Anpressdruck ist pervers 

Hier noch mit ein paar Werten mehr:
Test: Scythe Ninja 4

wer es leise und kühl will, nimmt einen zweite Lüfer dazu .
Mein Exemplar hatte kein Lagerschleifen!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Nur der Anpressdruck ist pervers


Jeder vernünftige Menschen schraubt einen Kühler mit Gefühl und nicht mit roher Gewalt an. Das passt so sehr gut, weil man die obere Schraube, so der Kühler in der üblichen hängenden Position eingebaut wird, etwas fest andrehen kann und damit wieder zu einem gleichmäßigem Anpressdruck kommt, den federbelastete System nicht bieten.

Ich hatte mir dazu hier mal ein paar, leider nicht abgeschlossene, Gedanken gemacht:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ng-und-gleichmaessigkeit-der-vorspannung.html


----------



## thoast3 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*

Deswegen ja der Hinweis, dass man als Skylake-Besitzer bei Scythe nach dem 1151-Montagekit fragen soll


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jeder vernünftige Menschen schraubt einen Kühler mit Gefühl und nicht mit roher Gewalt an. [/URL]



Jeder normale User hält sich an die Einbauanleitung.

Das Wissen das wir haben ist enthusiasten vorbehalten!


----------



## thoast3 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*

Federschrauben wären nützlich gewesen, sind aber leider nicht dabei


----------



## DaBlackSheep (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*

Sehr gute gemacht


----------



## Jarafi (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Jeder normale User hält sich an die Einbauanleitung.
> 
> Das Wissen das wir haben ist enthusiasten vorbehalten!



Welches Wissen, wie man Schrauben festzieht? Ich denke nicht, dass das in den Enthusiasten-Bereich fällt.  
Und die Anleitung ist meistens einer der Kritikpunkte. 

Außerdme muss ich sagen, das die Montage in Ordnung ist, aber gut sieht anders aus. Schlimemr sind da nur die älteren be quiet! Kühler 

Grüße


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*

Ja da hast du recht.
In der Anleitung steht leider nix wie fest oder nicht fest man den andreht und der Laie hat nicht mal ne Ahnung, dass es sowas wie Anpressdruck gibt, oder das das ein Thema ist.
Im Zweifel dreht er solange es sich drehen lässt und der mitgelieferte Schraubendreher ist überraschend griffig, mit dem erreicht man auch ohne viel Kraft einiges!

PCGH hat selbst gemessen, dass das Teil den mit Abstand größten Druck ausübt


----------



## Jarafi (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ja da hast du recht.
> In der Anleitung steht leider nix wie fest oder nicht fest man den andreht und der Laie hat nicht mal ne Ahnung, dass es sowas wie Anpressdruck gibt, oder das das ein Thema ist.
> Im Zweifel dreht er solange es sich drehen lässt und der mitgelieferte Schraubendreher ist überraschend griffig, mit dem erreicht man auch ohne viel Kraft einiges!
> 
> PCGH hat selbst gemessen, dass das Teil den mit Abstand größten Druck ausübt



Man muss ja auch mal "böse" sagen,  das sich Skylake CPU's "biegen", ist ein nicht so tolles Feature.  Dazu kommt von noch das Montagesystem, wobei auch hier wieder unterschieden werden muss.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. November 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Der Schalter begrenzt die Maximaldrehzahl.


Die Wirkung des Schalters ist unterschiedlich, je nachdem, ob man mit PWM oder spannungsgesteuert die Drehzahl variiert. Mein Asrock Mainboard erlaubt beides und es kam ein interessantes Ergbenis heraus:
- Unter PWM ist der Einfluss minimal, es betrifft nur die Minimalgeschwindigkeit, die bei Stufe "H" erhöht wird
- Spannungsgeregelt verändert sich aber das Kennfeld erheblich. Inzwischen befürchte ich, dass meine MSI 1150 Mainboards auch unter dem CPU-Anschluss nur die Spannung regeln ?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thoast3 (15. November 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*

Ich vermute mal, dass mein MSI H97 Gaming 3 den CPU_Fan-Anschluss über PWM steuert, da der Noctua NF-P12 PWM auf knapp 300 rpm runter geht. Wie weit runter er über die Spannung geht, muss ich noch testen, aber er hat am Anfang noch vernehmbar gefiept.


----------



## Narbennarr (15. November 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*

Die Noctua gehen unter Spannung nicht soooooo gut. Wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe gehen P12 und F12 erst bei ca 6V los und laufen dann mit etwas über 600 rpm. Die sind halt voll auf PWM ausgelegt


----------



## Quintes (19. November 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*

Oh je... ich habe ja eigentlich mit dem Genesis und dem Olymp zwei Kühler zur Hand, die auf dem Papier besser sein sollten, als der Ninja 4 - zumindest in >90% aller Tests.

Aber als ich den Kühlkörper in der Hand hatte, wusste ich, ich muss diesen Kühler nutzen. Am liebsten ohne Lüfter. Bisher der schönste Kühlkörper, den ich gesehen habe.

Sogar der diesmal mitgelieferte Lüfter taugt was, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Muss es noch ausprobieren, aber 1-2 Lüfter werden wohl leider das Aussehen dieser Schönheit doch deutlich beeinflussen.

Ich kann gar nicht warten, bis mich dieses Teil aus dem Fenster heraus hypnotisiert. Nur die Frage, welche Beleuchtung dazu passt, ist schwer. Weiß zeigt bei der Oberfläche leider jede einzelne Unreinheit.


----------



## thoast3 (19. November 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*

Rot funktioniert halbwegs, aber trotzdem sieht man den Dreck / die Kratzer auf der Oberfläche... Wem die Optik sehr wichtig ist, der baut ihn am besten mit Handschuhen ein. Gibt ja Hersteller (Thermalright), die so was mitliefern.


----------



## Quintes (19. November 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*

Ich wische die Oberfläche nach dem Einbau und von Zeit zu Zeit, wenn allgemeine Reinigung fällig ist, mit Iso oder wenn nicht vorhanden mit Feuerzeugbenzin ab. 
Aber gerade bei diesem Kühler wird es wahrscheinlich so sein, dass man jedes Fitzelchen Staub sieht wenn er zu arg ausgeleuchtet ist. 
Ich mache die Ausleuchtung einfach wenn alles andere fertig ist und läuft, dann kann ich ja testen. 

Im "Notfall" kann ich auch auf UV gehen, und damit die dabei fast zwingend nötigen Akzente da sind, die weißen LED der Phanteks-Lüfter beim Kühler anmachen sowie die in meinem Gehäuse bewährte, ausgeleuchtete "Netzteil-Box" - einfach wenn man eine Netzteil/Kabel-Abdeckung hat, die vorne einen Kabelausgang hat (den ich nicht brauche), das Gummi-Teil entfernen, halb-transparente Folie (milchig, nach Geschmack mit Muster) von hinten dran und dann eine LED-Leiste mit Farbe nach Wahl rein. Sieht dann genial aus, als würde diese "Box" glühen "wie ein Atomreaktor", vor allem bei starkem Grün.

Aber dann sieht man den Ninja vielleicht nicht so gut. Hätte eine Mini-Portion Warmweiß mitbestellen sollen. Hm, vielleicht rot/blau/grün (also eine, nicht alle drei  ) mit Lüftersteuerung runtergeregelt... 

Oh je, das war arg OT. 

Uff, ich hoffe auch sehr, dass bei mir 2 Lüfter passen. Sonst ist das so asymmetrisch.


----------



## thoast3 (19. November 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*

Sollte passen, hab ja das Enthoo Luxe, dessen Innenraum fast identisch zum Enthoo Pro ist. 
Viel Platz zum Hecklüfter ist dann aber nicht mehr, und ich habe die Befürchtung, dass durch die zwei fast unmittelbar hintereinander befestigten Lüfter (hörbare) Luftverwirbelungen entstehen. Na ja, mir reicht der eine Silent Wings 3, der momentan auf dem Ninja klebt


----------



## Quintes (19. November 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*

So schön er auch ist, die Performance ist leider einfach nicht gut genug, um den Ninja dem Genesis vorzuziehen. Getestet mit den besten Pasten, verschiedenem Druck, ein oder zwei Lüftern (verschiedene, sehr gute 120 mm). 
Die Temperaturen liegen in etwa 8-15° hinter dem Genesis zurück. 

Ich würde mir einen solchen Ninja mit einem anderen Aufbau, also 2 x 140 mm, wünschen. Wäre ja nicht schwer - die Masse etwas verlagern sowie die Positionierung. Dann zwei gute Lüfter dran und schon sähe die Sache ganz anders aus.

So ist der Ninja wohl eher für leise Systeme, teils passiv, gedacht, die nicht soviel von ihm verlangen.

Schade. Hätte ich eine Vitrine könnte er wenigstens dort gut aussehen.


----------



## thoast3 (19. November 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*

Wow, der Unterschied überrascht mich. Klar, dass er etwas schlechter kühlt, war zu erwarten, aber so ein großer Unterschied ist dann doch beachtlich.

Fairerweise muss natürlich auch gesagt werden, dass der Ninja 4 ein gutes Stück "kompakter" als der Genesis ist.
Außerdem hat Scythe noch den potenteren Fuma im Angebot, dessen Ausmaße ähnlich dem Ninja sind, der aber ein Dual-Tower ist. In meinem Test hat er den Ninja bei der Kühlleistung tatsächlich um ein paar K geschlagen.
Dafür sind, meiner Meinung nach, die beiden beigelegten Scythe Slip Stream qualitativ schlechter als der Glide Stream SC des Ninja.
Aus diesem Grund würde ich den Ninja, genau wie du, für Silent-Systeme, und den Fuma für kompakte Systeme, die gute Kühlleistung benötigen, empfehlen.

Wenn du den Fuma mal ausprobieren willst, kannst du mir gerne eine PN schicken. Bei mir liegt er seit längerem ungenutzt rum (für einen i5-4460 reicht der Ninja locker), und ich könnte ihn dir deshalb ausleihen. Das Montagekit ist zwar nicht mehr ganz vollständig, aber da es das gleiche wie beim Ninja ist, sollte das kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Quintes (19. November 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*

Den Fuma hatte ich sofort zum Erscheinungstermin - bevor ich zu den "größeren", Olymp und Genesis umgestiegen bin. Aber vielen, vielen Dank für das freundliche Angebot! 

Beim Lüfter gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. Beim Fuma habe ich beide sofort ausgetauscht und der Glide Stream beim Ninja 4 ist wirklich einer der besten 120 mm, die ich bisher hatte. Nur ein minimales Lagergeräusch, das man schon ab 10 cm Entfernung nicht mehr hört, eine tolle Leistung und ein ansprechendes Äußeres. Ist der erste Kühler, den ich hatte, bei dem mich der beigelegte Lüfter voll überzeugt hat.

Habe mir extra welche dazu bestellt, die im Endeffekt (17€ pro Stück) schlechter waren als der Glide Stream. Und eigentlich hatte ich Scythe was Lüfter angeht abgeschrieben... ich sollte da doch noch mal nachschauen.

Vielleicht kommt der Ninja ja irgendwann zu seinem Einsatz, wer weiß... oder er findet ein anderes Zuhause.


----------



## thoast3 (19. November 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*

Ich habe vorhin den Glide Stream mal angeschlossen und leider feststellen müssen, dass das Lager einen weg hat. Schade, aber da ich ihn eh nicht verwende, kann ich damit leben.

Mir persönlich war er etwas zu laut, wobei mir da bestimmt 99% der Ninja-4-Käufer nicht zustimmen werden; bin halt etwas überempfindlich 

Mit einem Silent Wings 3 PWM, den ich im Idle mit ca 230 rpm und unter Last mit ca 500 rpm laufen hab, bleibt der i5 unter Last (GTA V) bei unter 55 Grad, obwohl er oft am Limit läuft (von wegen, ein i5 reicht noch für alles). 
Insgesamt bin ich mit der Kombination zufrieden, obwohl sich mein Basteldrang meldet und gerne einen Thermalright Le Grand Macho verbauen würde, da die Oberseite meines Ninja wegen Fingerabdrücken und Kratzern optisch schon ordentlich gelitten hat. Geht meinem Fuma nicht anders.

Des weiteren werde ich wohl bald einen Betrieb des Ninja ohne Lüfter versuchen, obwohl mein Gehäuse mit nur einem Silent Wings 2 eher mäßig belüftet ist (da der vordere SW 2 mit der restriktiven Front des Luxe hörbar zu kämpfen hat, habe ich ihn deaktiviert) und die R9 290 für ihre enorme Abwärme bekannt ist (trotz undervolting).


----------



## Quintes (19. November 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*

Oberseiten putzen geht wie gesagt mit Iso 70%-99% oder Feuerzeugbenzin recht gut. 

Kann dir den Olymp anbieten, jedoch passt der so gar nicht in dein Profil (silent etc) und ist für deinen Prozessor auch schon recht überdimensioniert... ^,^

Ich habe halt einen richtigen Hitzkopf als CPU, da liegt der Unterschied - und da ist dein i5 halt klar im Vorteil, auch was das Verhältnis von Leistung zu Wärmeentwicklung angeht.


----------



## thoast3 (19. November 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*

Alles klar, versuch ich mal, auch wenn's wohl nicht gegen die Kratzer hilft.

Richtig, beim Olymp würde die Aerodynamik des mittleren Lüfters wohl gestört werden... So wie bei eigentlich jedem Dual-Tower 

Wobei der i5 bald raus fliegt und stattdessen ein Haswell-Xeon oder -i7 reinkommt, damit die CPU nicht in gefühlt jedem zweiten Spiel die Bremse rein haut ^^


----------



## Quintes (19. November 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*

Dann haut aber bald die Grafikkarte die Bremse rein. 

Aber wenn du jetzt den Prozessor aufrüstest dürftest in der Hinsicht lange deine Ruhe haben, mit der Menge an RAM auch und bei den Grafikkarten ist halt das Problem, dass sie heutzutage fast schon wieder veraltet sind, wenn man sie ausgepackt hat. Übertrieben gesagt, natürlich... <.<

Ja, ich bin kein Fan mehr von Dual Towern. Entweder ein richtig guter Single Tower (z.B. Thermalright Archon oder wie der heißt - und das Matterhorn soll auch was taugen) oder Top Blower (Dark Rock TF ist z.B. super!) oder halt beides - Genesis und so. 

Wundert mich echt, dass niemand das System des Genesis kopiert und leider daher auch nicht weiterentwickelt. Es ist so schon mMn die Nr. 1, aber man könnte sicher noch was machen, z.B. den einen vertikalen Tower etwas stärker machen - könnte mir vorstellen, dass man da noch mehr rausholen kann.


----------



## thoast3 (19. November 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*

Irgendwas limitiert immer [emoji14]
Aber mit der Grafikkarte komm ich noch ein Weilchen aus, da, wenn die Bildrate unter 60 FPS sinkt, in den meisten Fällen die CPU Schuld ist.

So was ähnliches wie den Genesis gibt es von Titan: Titan Fenrir Siberia (TTC-NC55TZ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ich hab aber keine Ahnung, ob der was taugt.

Auch ziemlich interessant, aber nur, wenn genug Platz vorhanden ist, ist / war der Scythe Susanoo: Scythe Susanoo Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Insgesamt präferiere ich einen großen Single-Tower mit weitem Lamellenabstand à la TR HR-22, wobei ich den Genesis noch nie ausprobiert habe. Der ist natürlich für heiß laufende Komponenten auf dem Mainboard ideal. Schade, dass er so teuer ist, schließlich braucht man noch zwei Lüfter für ihn.


----------



## Quintes (19. November 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Ninja 4 - Effizient und günstig?*

Bei Caseking gibt es für den Genesis immer tolle Angebote. Beispielsweise den schwarzen Genesis mit 2 Silent Wings oder mit 2 Prolimatech Blue Vortex. Mit den Vortex waren es glaube ich um die 80€, und die Vortex sehen schick aus, wenn man LED mag, sind recht  leise wenn man sie ein wenig regelt und reichen für den Genesis locker aus, der braucht nicht viel Luft um gut zu arbeiten und auch keinen hohen Druck.

Die zwei sehen zwar schick aus, jedoch habe ich mit Titan noch keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht und der andere wäre nur so aus Spaß.


----------

